# Cómo usar un programador para pic



## juan_g (Dic 20, 2007)

Hola a todos!
Hace poco compré un programador para pic y no sé cómo colocar cada pic. O sea, dónde va el pin 1.
Por otra parte... pàra qué son los 6 postes rectos que tiene? Debo conectarlos a algo?
Aquí les adjunto una hoja con la información del programador y 3 imágenes sobre el programador...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2007)

Reglas generales de uso del foro	

3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos!

Que marca de programador ?
Que modelo ?
Si lo compraste, no te vino con un manual ?


----------



## juan_g (Dic 21, 2007)

Discúlpen... Es que recién me fijo y no aparece el archivo adjunto que contenía la información.
Por otra parte, no sabía si se podían publicar los nombres de marcas en el foro. El programador es un ADOM Junior.
La página es http://www.adomingenieria.com.ar


----------



## Guachuchon (Dic 29, 2007)

Hola juan

Este es el típico programador JDM.

los pics debes colocarlos de modo tal que el pin 1 (de cualquier pic) quede al lado que dice "www.adomingenieria.com.ar" en el programador.

Los 6 pines para conectar son los que realizan la programacion en circuito (In Circuit Serial Programer) que sirve para programar tu pic cuando está montado en, por ejemplo en una placa de desarrollo, sin necesidad de sacarlo de allí. El detalle es que esta placa de desarrollo deberá tener un conector igual al del programador (6 pines)

metete a la página de olimex para que veas el esqumático de la placa de desarrollo para los pic's de 40 pines

www.olimex.com

Espero que te haya servido la ayuda
Saludos


----------



## Guachuchon (Dic 29, 2007)

Aqui te adjunto los esquemáticos de tu programador y de la placa de desarrollo que te mencioné

Es muy recomendable que te fabricases esta placa, es muy simple si lo haces con estas placas que vienen perforadas cada 3mm (no sé como se llaman pero en cualkier tienda de electrónica las tienen) yo me hice el programador y la placa y funcionan OK. (lo tuve que hacer para un curso que tuve este semestre)


----------

